# Deer Fly Traps....



## benp (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, 

It's that time of year and the dang deer flies are thick as thieves. There is nothing that you can spray to keep them down and Napalm...cough...might make my rent go up and get some unwanted attention. 

So, this morning's 4am coffe and Google session proved very fruitful. 

I found this on an extremely cool website call instructables.com.

Deer Fly Traps

I had some aluminum tubing for a frame and some black trash bags already. So off to the store I went for blue bowls/pails and some Tanglefoot.

I also read somewhere this morning that these buggers are attracted to CO2. Not sure how I would deal with that, I had some old bloody mary mix and threw in some apple slices to maybe get some gases going. No idea if I am on the right path there. 

The Tanglefoot is some sticky nasty stuff. Looks like carmel for candy apples. There was a video on Youtube where a guy used a spray on tanglefoot. Clear but still sticky and nastyI am going to look into that. That way the blue isnt subdued. 

Here is the video.

The New England Out Doors - YouTube
So, I got this contraption put together and headed down the driveway to the first spot.

I went back a few hours later and all be dang.......it worked. 

The trap setup.






The score





I am going to build more of these except use the Tanglefoot that's not as dark. There were some comments that the dark tanglefoot didn't do as well. 

So, those of you with deerfly issues, this might be a little project to consider.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## UmbrellaGirl (Jul 11, 2012)

*I’ve trapped over 11,000 deer flies*

Trapping deer flies sure is fun, isn't it!

I’ve trapped over 11,000 deer flies in the first 5 weeks of the 2012 deer fly season in Michigan using my version of the trolling deer fly trap developed by Dr. Mizell. My trap uses an umbrella, blue cups, and Tangle-Trap (purchased through Amazon). Check out my blog for how to make and use this easy effective trap. I've also posted my trapping data there. Happy trapping!

Trapping Deer Flies in Livingston County, Michigan


----------

